# EC cancelled due raised E2 levels



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

hey ladies need help had my icsi cycle cancelled as overstimulated. ended up with 28 folliculles ranging 12-21mm. my E2 level was nearly 42,000. today in pain feel sick tummy really bloated is this normal??


----------



## bestbees (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope you are feeling better,
My first cycle was cancelled toofor the same reason but I actually felt ok. I think you should speak to your clinic to check nothing is wrong.
Best wishes
B


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Briony

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled   it will be normal for you to be bloated and uncomfortable with all of them follicles you have inside you.  If your in a lot of pain still, I would definitely call the clinic.  OHSS can be really dangerous so best not to ignore the sickness and pain.

Just noticed that you posted 5 days ago, how are you feeling now?

Daisy x


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

hi ladies thanks for taking time to read and reply. feel lots better still bloated but pain subsiding. just getting AF type pains now as started spotting yesterday so got feeling AF gonna appear early. x


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Briony, hope your feeling better now from the OHSS, eat lots of protein and drink lots water.

I notticed your post as you spell your name just like my daughter who was named after a lovely young lady ice hockey player I met years ago!

Good luck with your review with your clinic to see if they can get things right back on track for you soon X


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

hi jj. had call from consultant their really not sure and was amazed i responded as much as i did. their reducing my menopur from 225u to 150u next cycle. planned chat and plan already xx


----------

